
NSA tries to regain industry’s trust to work cooperatively against cyber-threats - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-tries-to-regain-industrys-trust-to-work-cooperatively-against-cyber-threats/2013/10/09/93015af0-2561-11e3-b3e9-d97fb087acd6_story.html?tid=rssfeed
======
venomsnake
_Toward that end, he said, Congress needs to pass “cyber-legislation” to
encourage private companies to share data on cyber-threats._

People distrust NSA because it collects too much data. The way to increase
public trust is to encourage everyone to intensify the collection. With even
more broad language.

